# Black Forest | Electric Bike Hire



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

For anyone planning a holiday to the Black Forest this coming year I thought I'd share this information on electric-bike hire available throughout the region:

Cycle with Power Press Release

As we are presently considering the prospect of purchasing electric bikes we jumped at the chance of hiring some on our recent trip to the therme at Bad Bellingen.

Half a day's hire 11 Euro's each....including cycle helmets and pannier's.

And all that was required to complete the hire was a photocopy of my passport and confirmation we had a Konus Guest Card.

No deposit or security was asked for and the bikes we were presented with were the new Kalkhoff E-Comfort ones!

So, for anyone contemplating purchasing an electric bike, this scheme is a great way of test-driving one of the best and exploring the black-forest region on bike at the same time.

In our experience this is a fantastic no-fuss service and represents excellent value for money.


----------

